# does anyone know where to get mountain creek coupons?



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i found this website a couple days ago that had like $20 bucks off twilight tickets, and now it doesnt come up anymore for some reason. its driving me nuts.

i wanna go this weekend, but theres no way in hell im gonna pay full price for such a crappy mountain


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

liftopia.com sometimes has deals on lift tickets for mountain creek.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

BiggerThanYours said:


> liftopia.com sometimes has deals on lift tickets for mountain creek.


argh wtf! how is this blocked under the category: adult at my office?! theyre gonna think im a big skeeve, when im only a moderate skeeve 

thanks, ill check it when i get home


----------

